# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Un-expected SQL Server restart

## Tigo

One of the clustered SQL Server was "restarted" (not failover) yesterday mysteriously. 

We only know that it's something to do with MSDTC. Here are the log entries

---------------------------------------------------------
Date		12/11/2007 3:14:02 PM
Log		SQL Server (Archive #1 - 12/11/2007 3:15:00 PM)

Source		Server

Message
The connection has been lost with Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MS DTC). Recovery of any in-doubt distributed transactions involving Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MS DTC) will begin once the connection is re-established. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.

---------------------------------------------------------
Date		12/11/2007 3:15:30 PM
Log		SQL Server (Archive #1 - 12/11/2007 3:15:00 PM)

Source		spid53

Message
Configuration option 'Agent XPs' changed from 1 to 0. Run the RECONFIGURE statement to install.

---------------------------------------------------------
Date		12/11/2007 3:15:44 PM
Log		SQL Server (Archive #1 - 12/11/2007 3:15:00 PM)

Source		spid35s

Message
Service Broker manager has shut down.

---------------------------------------------------------
Date		12/11/2007 3:15:46 PM
Log		SQL Server (Archive #1 - 12/11/2007 3:15:00 PM)

Source		spid11s

Message
SQL Server is terminating in response to a 'stop' request from Service Control Manager. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.

---------------------------------------------------------
Date		12/11/2007 3:15:46 PM
Log		SQL Server (Archive #1 - 12/11/2007 3:15:00 PM)

Source		spid11s

Message
SQL Trace was stopped due to server shutdown. Trace ID = '1'. This is an informational message only; no user action is required.

---------------------------------------------------------

----Then restart happened.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## rmiao

Any related message in windows sys event log? Is MSDTC in same resource group with sql? It shouldn't cause restart sql service.

----------


## MAK

do you have a dedicated network name, ip, physical disk for MSDTC and as the cluster resource?

----------


## LMW

Hi,

We experienced a somewhat similar sequence of events on a database server today (Windows Server 2003, MS SQL 2005). I pasted the sequence of event log messages below. After this occurred, our database was unreachable until we rebooted. I'm not sure if it would have eventually come back online on its own had we waited. We are looking for some information as to what may cause this sort of issue. Can anyone shed any light on that for us? Thanks in advance.

Luke

Event Type:       Information
Event Source:    MSDTC
Event Category: SVC
Event ID:           4111
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:12:54 PM
User:                N/A
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
The MS DTC service is stopping.


Event Type:       Information
Event Source:    MSSQLSERVER
Event Category: (2)
Event ID:           8562
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:12:55 PM
User:                N/A
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
The connection has been lost with Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MS DTC). Recovery of any in-doubt distributed transactions involving Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MS DTC) will begin once the connection is re-established. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.

Data:
0000: 72 21 00 00 0a 00 00 00   r!......
0008: 09 00 00 00 4e 00 53 00   ....N.S.
0010: 41 00 31 00 2d 00 44 00   A.1.-.D.
0018: 42 00 42 00 00 00 00 00   B.B.....
0020: 00 00                     ..      


Event Type:       Information
Event Source:    MSSQLSERVER
Event Category: (2)
Event ID:           15457
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:12:57 PM
User:                NSA1-DBB\sqlrunner
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
Configuration option 'Agent XPs' changed from 1 to 0. Run the RECONFIGURE statement to install.

Data:
0000: 61 3c 00 00 0a 00 00 00   a<......
0008: 09 00 00 00 4e 00 53 00   ....N.S.
0010: 41 00 31 00 2d 00 44 00   A.1.-.D.
0018: 42 00 42 00 00 00 05 00   B.B.....
0020: 00 00 6d 00 73 00 64 00   ..m.s.d.
0028: 62 00 00 00               b...    


Event Type:       Information
Event Source:    SQLSERVERAGENT
Event Category: Service Control 
Event ID:           102
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:12:58 PM
User:                N/A
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
SQLServerAgent service successfully stopped.


Event Type:       Error
Event Source:    MSSQLSERVER
Event Category: (2)
Event ID:           18056
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:13:00 PM
User:                N/A
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
The client was unable to reuse a session with SPID 83, which had been reset for conection pooling. This error may have been caused by an earlier operation failing. Check the error logs for failed operations immediately before this error message.

Data:
0000: 88 46 00 00 14 00 00 00   F......
0008: 09 00 00 00 4e 00 53 00   ....N.S.
0010: 41 00 31 00 2d 00 44 00   A.1.-.D.
0018: 42 00 42 00 00 00 00 00   B.B.....
0020: 00 00                     ..      


Event Type:       Information
Event Source:    MSSQLSERVER
Event Category: (2)
Event ID:           9689
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:13:01 PM
User:                N/A
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
Service Broker manager has shut down.

Data:
0000: d9 25 00 00 0a 00 00 00   Ù%......
0008: 09 00 00 00 4e 00 53 00   ....N.S.
0010: 41 00 31 00 2d 00 44 00   A.1.-.D.
0018: 42 00 42 00 00 00 07 00   B.B.....
0020: 00 00 6d 00 61 00 73 00   ..m.a.s.
0028: 74 00 65 00 72 00 00 00   t.e.r...


Event Type:       Information
Event Source:    MSSQLSERVER
Event Category: (2)
Event ID:           17148
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:13:01 PM
User:                N/A
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
SQL Server is terminating in response to a 'stop' request from Service Control Manager. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.

Data:
0000: fc 42 00 00 0a 00 00 00   üB......
0008: 09 00 00 00 4e 00 53 00   ....N.S.
0010: 41 00 31 00 2d 00 44 00   A.1.-.D.
0018: 42 00 42 00 00 00 07 00   B.B.....
0020: 00 00 6d 00 61 00 73 00   ..m.a.s.
0028: 74 00 65 00 72 00 00 00   t.e.r...


Event Type:       Information
Event Source:    MSSQLSERVER
Event Category: (2)
Event ID:           26038
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:13:01 PM
User:                N/A
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
The SQL Network Interface library could not deregister the Service Principal Name (SPN) for the SQL Server service. Error: 0x54b. Administrator should deregister this SPN manually to avoid client authentication errors.

Data:
0000: b6 65 00 00 0a 00 00 00   ¶e......
0008: 09 00 00 00 4e 00 53 00   ....N.S.
0010: 41 00 31 00 2d 00 44 00   A.1.-.D.
0018: 42 00 42 00 00 00 00 00   B.B.....
0020: 00 00                     ..      

(ommitted two messages about MSDTC performance counters being unloaded then loaded)

Event Type:       Information
Event Source:    MSDTC
Event Category: SVC
Event ID:           4104
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:13:17 PM
User:                N/A
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
The Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator service was successfully installed.


Event Type:       Information
Event Source:    MSDTC
Event Category: TM
Event ID:           4193
Date:                3/17/2009
Time:                2:13:18 PM
User:                N/A
Computer:         NSA1-DBB

Description:
MS DTC started with the following settings (OFF = 0 and ON = 1):
  Security Configuration:
      Network Administration of Transactions = 0,
      Network Clients = 0,
      Inbound Distributed Transactions using Native MSDTC Protocol = 0,
      Outbound Distributed Transactions using Native MSDTC Protocol = 0,
      Transaction Internet Protocol (TIP) = 0,
      XA Transactions = 0

  Filtering Duplicate events = 1


(ommitted six messages about ContentIndex, ContentSearch and ISAPISearch performance counters being unloaded then loaded)

----------


## MAK

Open ticket with Microsoft.

----------


## rmiao

Did you check system event log? What's sql service account? Applied sql2k5 sp3?

----------


## skhanal

The event log does not show unexpected restart, SQL server got termimation request. System log may show unexpected start if any.

----------


## StuartC1

We are seeing something very similar. We have had teh same set of error messages twice now in just under 12 hours. the first tiem this error occured it caused teh cluster to log the resource as failed and it restarted the SQL server instance.

The second time it did not so teh SQL server instance kept on running.

We are looking to raise a call with our application supplier to make sure that the application is not doing anything unexpected.


Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Stu

----------

